
What's the best blockchain-based mining software / system for normal people? - jseliger
I just listened to Olaf Carlsen-Wee&#x27;s YC podcast: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ycombinator.com&#x2F;blockchain-investing-with-olaf-carlson-wee-and-aaron-harris&#x2F; and noticed especially the part where he said that cryptocurrencies are the deepest nightmare of many people in power disguised as get-rich-quick schemes. That got me thinking: I&#x27;ve been hearing about blockchain systems as information background noise for some time, but I do have a fair amount of spare computing power sitting around, so to speak. But which system should I install (or invest in, so to speak)?
======
lgl
You should probably try to pool-mine Monero (XMR) or Ethereum (ETH). Pool
mining is where a bunch of people mine to a common managed pool to increase
the chances of finding a block and splitting the profits as opposed to solo
mining where you'd get the full reward for finding a block but has lottery
type odds.

My kind of recent experience: with an old Radeon HD7850 I could achieve ~430
H/s on Monero. An imac's i5 2.7ghz gives ~25 H/s per core, so about 100. With
a setup of around 530-600 H/s I managed to mine a whooping 0.1 XMR in about 10
days (about $4.40 at current prices). Fun fact: the pool has a minimum payout
of 0.3xmr, so I would have to mine another 20 days to get paid.

Still, monero is one of the more cpu/gpu friendly cryptos, so if you have some
good graphics cards around, you can probably make some profit. I've also read
somewhere that ethereum can be profitable with gpus but didn't get around to
testing it.

Although you'd probably have to benchmark and know your hash-rate for the
different coins, if you know that, here are some useful online calculators
where you can input that along with your electricity cost and see how
profitable it could potentially be:

[https://www.cryptocompare.com/mining/calculator/](https://www.cryptocompare.com/mining/calculator/)

[https://www.nicehash.com/?p=calc](https://www.nicehash.com/?p=calc)

------
miguelrochefort
It's only profitable if your electricity is cheap.

How much do you pay?

~~~
malajubee
I'm not OP, but I wonder about the same. My electricity price is on average
0,06$ kWh.

Can you show me your calculation?

